# Spinach balls



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Lost my recipe a girlfriend in Pennsylvania gave me but there were a lot of spinach ball recipes on the Internet. I made these to have for a snack and they freeze well. But I just ate so many that I’ll call it lunch. One recipe online said these were popular years ago. Think I got my dark, green leafy veggie quota today.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting, I've never seen/heard of those before.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't leave us "hangin", Recipe please.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Popeye screams obscenities, followed by Olive Oyl . . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, I’m going to make these ASAP...we love spinach in everything!
These sound great...thanks!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nope, this one is not for me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> Nope, this one is not for me.


I would change some of the ingredients, myself.

But it sounds great.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Oh my, I’m going to make these ASAP...we love spinach in everything!
> These sound great...thanks!


Yes and as Startingover said there are many recipes on the internet. I found one using ricotta cheese and a coating of bread crumbs then baked. It'll be coming up soon.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks almost like a spinach pakora.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes and as Startingover said there are many recipes on the internet. I found one using ricotta cheese and a coating of bread crumbs then baked. It'll be coming up soon.


 I plan on them coming up sooner.:biggrin2:
I don’t have stuffing mix in the house,
so I’ll have to make my own stove top stuffing
with stale italian bread that I haven’t made into
breadcrumbs yet.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> Nope, this one is not for me.


When I saw the title of this thread and saw the balls, I said the same thing.
However, I like anything "Florentine". 
Meaning you really do not taste the spinach and the green looks pretty...lol
But these balls look like spinach is the main ingredient.
I do not like cooked spinach, but love raw spinach.
I have tried it many ways and the last time I had some fresh grown spinach. I sauteed it in olive oil and garlic just for a few seconds. I still hated it and will not make it again.



Two Knots said:


> I plan on them coming up sooner.:biggrin2:
> I don’t have stuffing mix in the house,
> so I’ll have to make my own stove top stuffing
> with stale italian bread that I haven’t made into
> breadcrumbs yet.


I never seem to have left over baguettes or bread when I need it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

So inspired by the recipe 

Ran off to the super market 

And got to work


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Baked for about 45 minutes 

Yeah overcooked them a bit but nice and crunchy underneath 

Very filling! Served with fish on the side.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. Peppridge Fahm' might remember but they forgot about my store! :biggrin2:

So I used a local brand of stuffin' instead. Also added some fresh rosemary from the gahden' and some powdered oregano. And used butter instead of margarine.

So @Startingover, was that two cups of stuffing measured _after _crushing or _before_? I have a feeling it's supposed to be after, because I don't think I used quite enough.

Still good! Great recipe!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Dave, good question. But, since the word ‘crushed’ comes after the ingredient I interpreted it mean; 2 cups stuffing then crushed. 

I like the flavor from the stuffing. Maybe theres a hint of sage? And I like the heartiness of them. This morning ate 3 cold for breakfast.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyone have a good substitute for the eggs? I know some vegans who won't eat eggs, even non-fertilized ones (which almost all are) and it would be nice to share.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Dave, good question. But, since the word ‘crushed’ comes after the ingredient I interpreted it mean; 2 cups stuffing then crushed.
> 
> I like the flavor from the stuffing. Maybe theres a hint of sage? And I like the heartiness of them. This morning ate 3 cold for breakfast.


This is gonna be a fun recipe. Lots of room to experiment and improvise, kinda like a jazz song . . . . 

Just a wee bit of Indian spices . . . . 

And try different cheeses. Maybe (gasp!) a bit of meat, too?

Those "balls" I made were more like patties.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Anyone have a good substitute for the eggs? I know some vegans who won't eat eggs, even non-fertilized ones (which almost all are) and it would be nice to share.


What's that EGG-BEATERS sold in the store in the dairy, made from?


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> What's that EGG-BEATERS sold in the store in the dairy, made from?
> 
> 
> ED


Thanks forgot about those!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> This is gonna be a fun recipe. Lots of room to experiment and improvise, kinda like a jazz song . . . .
> 
> Just a wee bit of Indian spices . . . .
> 
> ...


 I plan to substitute oatmeal, uncooked for the bread, and use a chili spice, or other spice instead. As well as real butter, and maybe Collards as well.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Starting over they were scrumptious...

I’m thinking this filling would be good in half stuffed peppers.

I made my own stove top stuffing that I make with stale Italian/French 
bread.

Since I was to have the oven on I made my guys favorite Irish
soda bread with walnuts and dried cranberry’s, and chicken too.

BTW...I only got 13 spinach balls, maybe mine were bigger?

Thanks again for this recipe.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Starting over they were scrumptious...
> 
> I’m thinking this filling would be good in half stuffed peppers.
> 
> ...



D....it TK. :vs_mad:

It's true. You eat with your eyes first.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

JFernandes241190 said:


> How can I make this spinach balls vegan?


How to put this diplomatically. . .shouldn't you know what you don't eat?


----------

